# VK - Athena - Kaos Z - OBS Crius 2 - More



## Gizmo (19/10/17)

New Arrivals!
Sigelei Kaos Z 200W
VooPoo Alpha one(α-I) Black
OBS Crius II RTA
Geek Vape Master 521 Kit V3
Geek Vape Athena Squonk Kit

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (19/10/17)

Gizmo said:


> View attachment 110877
> View attachment 110878
> View attachment 110879
> 
> ...


The Kaos looks pretty awesome, everything the Rabox should have been!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

